# Заголовки в Флуксе

## GlooM

Люди помогите настроить флукс так, чтобы показывал русские заголовки.

Самому чегото неполучается   :Embarassed:  !

----------

## SolarWind

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Люди помогите настроить флукс так, чтобы показывал русские заголовки.
> 
> Самому чегото неполучается   !

 

Пропиши в файле настройки стиля (что-то вроде /usr/share/commonbox/styles/твоя_тема) русский шрифт. И все.

----------

## GlooM

Это я знаю, а как именно узнать которые шрифты русские ?

----------

## SolarWind

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Это я знаю, а как именно узнать которые шрифты русские ?

 

У меня сейчас нет под рукой моего генту - попереключай темы, там есть темы, в которых русский шрифт установлен и пропиши в свою тему.

----------

## GlooM

Спасибо ! Шас проверю ...

Хмм.. Неодна тема непокозала русские буквы   :Sad:  .

----------

## @lexb

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Спасибо ! Шас проверю ...
> 
> Хмм.. Неодна тема непокозала русские буквы   .

 

надо в файле темы шрифт изменить...

----------

## GlooM

Я знаю что его надо изменить, поэтому и спрашиваю на какой именно.

----------

## @lexb

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Я знаю что его надо изменить, поэтому и спрашиваю на какой именно.

  на какой нравится... главное что бы он русскую кодировку держал..  xfontsel тебе поможет...

----------

## GlooM

Гмм... xfontsel пишет что helvetica держит русские буквы, ставлю фонт на helvetica, нифига, сёравно в заголовках "???????" , скажите какие фонты прописаны у вас.

----------

## GlooM

Перепробовал все фонты, которые по мнению xfontselа должны показывать русскии. Все до одного в заголовках показывают "????".  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ba

отключи в его менюшке антиалиазинг если включен

----------

## GlooM

Выключен...

----------

## svyatogor

Вот этот попробуй:

-microsoft-verdana-medium-r-normal-*-*-80-*-*-p-*-koi8-r

----------

## GlooM

В xfontselе такого фонта нету и он неможет его поставить. Но у меня он есть этот фонт. Мне кажется мне надо локаль на русскую поставить, как это зделать ?

----------

## GlooM

Да, у меня просто локаль была непоставлена   :Very Happy: 

```
export ALL_LC="ru_RU.koi8r"
```

помогло.

Скажите теперь как зделатьчтобы локаль сохранилась ?

Таааак, у меня теперь половина прог всех на русском, мне этого ненадо, как зделать чтобы русскими были ток заголовки ?

----------

## svyatogor

 *GlooM wrote:*   

> Да, у меня просто локаль была непоставлена  
> 
> ```
> export ALL_LC="ru_RU.koi8r"
> ```
> ...

 

в /etc/profile пиши:

export 

LC_LANG=ru_RU.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="ru_RU.UTF-8"

Заменяя ru_RU.UTF-8 на ru_RU.KOI8-R если хочешь русского, или C - если англицкого...

----------

## GlooM

При UTF-8 всё тоже на русском а в заголовках вместо русских букв - пустота. Я зделал так:

Локаль поставил на POSIX и только LC_CTYPE="ru_RU.koi8r",

тогда и проги на англииском и в заголовках нормальные русские буквы   :Razz: 

Спасибо всем большое !!!

----------

## GlooM

П.С. Как добавить фонтов чтобы они были видны через xfontsel ?

----------

## Zoltan

Вопрос в том, какие шрифты тебе нужно добавить в иксы. Если TTF, то надо исправить /etc/fonts/local.conf, добавить туда директорий как сделано в /etc/fonts/fonts.conf. Чтобы старые иксовые программы видели TTF шрифты как иксовые, надо добавить директории в /etc/X11/fs/config (не писать там :unscaled).

После всех изменений перезапустить xfs. Он в gentoo сканирует все новые директории.

Кроме того, в файле /etc/X11/XF86Config font path должен быть таким:

```
FontPath "unix/:-1
```

 и если есть еще какие-то директории, то можно их выкинуть, главное чтобы они были в /etc/X11/fs/config.

----------

